# Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF (Merged Threads)



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Kwanzaa History & Traditions*
*Origins*
Kwanzaa, a relatively new observance in December, dates back just 34 years. The holiday's primary purpose is to link African traditions and American customs.

*More from HealthyKids.com*

Slide Show: 6 Family Kwanzaa Crafts
Quiz: Holiday Travel -- Fly or Drive?
20 Holiday E-Cards
FREE Stressbusters Newsletter
Quiz: What's Your Holiday Decorating Style?








</IMG> Founded by Dr. Mualena Karenga, then chairman of black studies at California State University in Long Beach, Kwanzaa focuses on seven core principles, expressed in Swahili as Nguzo Saba _(nn-Goo-zoh SAH-bah)_. Each principle is linked with one of the seven days of the celebration, which runs from December 26 through January 1 each year. Listed in order of observance, the principles are:


Umoja _(oo-MOH-JAH)_ -- Unity
Kujichagulia _(koo-ji-chah-goo-LEE-ah)_ -- Self-determination
Ujima (_oo-JEE-mah)_ -- Collective work and responsibility
Ujamma (_oo-jah-MAH)_ -- Cooperative economics
Nia _(NEE-ah)_ -- Purpose
Kuumba _(koo-OO-mbah)_ -- Creativity
Imani (_ee-MAH-nee)_ -- Faith
The holiday's daily ritual begins with the lighting of one of the seven candles placed in the candleholder called the kinara _(kee-NAH-rah)_, by a family member or friend. This candle-lighting is followed by a discussion of the day's principle, a folktale, or a shared recollection of how the principle has influenced the family or friend participating in the celebration. 
The first candle lit and placed in the center of the kinara is the black candle, which is symbolic of unity. As the celebration continues in the following days, revelers light a red or green candle daily to commemorate each principle. The three green candles represent self-determination, collective work and responsibility, and cooperative economics. The three red candles are for purpose, creativity, and faith. Often the green candles are placed to the right of the black candle and the three red candles are placed on the left side. 
The word Kwanzaa is derived from the Swahili word meaning "first" or "first fruits of the harvest." Kwanzaa reflects the traditions of harvest festivals celebrated in many African countries, acknowledging the first fruits of the harvest, and the reward of family and friends working together to produce the season's crop.

*Practices*
As with any holiday, Kwanzaa traditions vary and continue to evolve with each celebration.








</IMG> Though the holiday is a celebration of African-American heritage and culture, it is important to remember that African-Americans are diverse, reflecting a broad spectrum of experiences and lifestyles. Kwanzaa traditions also reflect this diversity. These traditions include the following:

*Making Kwanzaa Gifts*

Families set aside time on the first day of Kwanzaa to make handmade gifts to exchange during the karamu (feast). Typically, gifts are handmade and educational, teaching something about the heritage of people of African descent.

*Honoring Ancestors and Elders *

In local communities or among church youth groups, young people visit nursing homes and senior centers to celebrate Kwanzaa with residents. Thoughtful visitors might bring small gifts for the residents, like bookmarks or socks with Kwanzaa-colored trim.

*Wearing Traditional African Clothing*

Though traditional African garb can be worn year round, many people wear it during the seven days of Kwanzaa or at the Kwanzaa feast or karamu. By wearing African garb, revelers reinforce cultural identity and the Kwanzaa principles of unity, creativity, and cooperative economics.

*Planning Special Meals*

Food is an integral part of the celebration. On each day of the Kwanzaa celebration, hosts include a dish from a different country in the African diaspora. By enjoying national dishes from Africa, the Caribbean, and South America, Americans can learn more about these foreign cultures and customs. Kwanzaa meals might include Jollof Rice, a traditional West African dish, jerk meats from the Caribbean, and black beans that are popular in Caribbean and South American dishes. 
During Kwanzaa, some people abstain from eating meat or fast until the Kwanzaa feast or karamu. This decision is a personal choice, based on willingness to give up something that is enjoyed. The decision to omit meat can also be linked to Kwanzaa principles, such as self-determination and faith. Historically, the choice to omit meat from the diet harks back to the challenges of African slaves to survive in new lands, when meat was not included in their meals.

*Enjoying a Kwanzaa Feast*

The Kwanzaa karamu can be an intimate event with close family and friends, or a large community celebration. This menu can be a cooperative effort with each person bringing a dish. These dishes can be family favorites or foods of one particular country. In the spirit of Kwanzaa and learning about African heritage, some families and churches select one country, and the entire karamu menu includes dishes and foods from that specified land.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Thank you for sharing with us the background of this celebration. I have gotten it bit by bit over the years but never have found the whole story well presented. I believe we are truly a stronger nation and people when we take every opportunity to understand the many customs and beliefs of all our citizens.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Yah, gotta love that holiday, so deep in tradition and history. Not like those novelty, flash in the pan ones we have been celebrating...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Such bs


----------



## Bluestar (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Get Real..

Kwanzaa, which is considered a joke in Africa, was started by a militant convict while in prison for torture and other crimes here in the US while fighting with the Black Panthers duirng the 60's. Please do a Google search with regard to Ron Everett, its "creator" and his history to find out what a joke this "holiday" really is before trying to be so "PC."


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Kwanza can suck it. What a joke.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

f*ck em


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

joke or not , the PC crowd has made it valid , picked up a walgreens circular and there it was on the front page , happy kwanza.

the only interesting part of all this nonsense is to see how far it will go


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*



2-Delta said:


> Kwanza can suck it. What a joke.


:L:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

34 years....

seems like it was only yesterday.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*



Bluestar said:


> Get Real..
> 
> Kwanzaa, which is considered a joke in Africa, was started by a militant convict while in prison for torture and other crimes here in the US while fighting with the Black Panthers duirng the 60's. Please do a Google search with regard to Ron Everett, its "creator" and his history to find out what a joke this "holiday" really is before trying to be so "PC."


Correct, this day was started because Everett stated Christmas was a lilly white holiday, which should not be celebrated by black people. Must be nice to have a day created by racism. I'd sooner celebrate Festivus!!


----------



## Bluestar (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Just remember ---- Do about 5 minutes of research before you look like a complete idiot and wish someone "Happy Kwanzaa."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*




Bluestar said:


> ...started by a militant convict while in prison for torture and other crimes here in the US while fighting with the Black Panthers during the 60's.


America, WHAT A COUNTRY!!
This ex-con, racist torturer ascended to the Chairmanship of the Black Studies Department at Cal State Long Beach.
No difference it were David Duke or another radical white supremacist.
It's another example of the rampant hypocrisy demonstrated by the academia leftists.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Dear Cosmo,

I am sincere when I say we are all better off understanding the beliefs of others. Although somewhat belated I must add:

Come Gather around the Festivus Pole and
Yada, Yada, Yada

Happy Festivus!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

I find tinsel distracting.


----------



## Bluestar (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Hey Inspector,

So in other words, you would respect the beliefs of the Manson gang, or Jim Jones, The KKK, or any other wacko out there ? Don't fall into the big "Politcally Correct Hole." Stand up, put your chin out, and say after me, "Kwanzaa is a joke." I did about three minutes of research and figured that out. Then, I kept reading and became PISSED OFF about it. You and millions of other wishy washes out there would too.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

You will note that on both posts I indicated I feel it important to "UNDERSTAND" the beliefs of others...there is a big difference between understanding and respecting. I can make efforts to understand another's point of view but I do not necessarily have to agree with it. If that point of view is dangerous to me or others I am better prepared to deal with it if I know all about it. I also don't believe everyone who celebrates Kwanza knows the story behind the origin. I know and respect many people of many creeds, colors, and nationalities. None celebrate Kwanza. If, as research would seem to indicate, this celebration was started by a low life on the west coast, so be it. There are people who never heard of this guy who look at it as a celebration for them to eat and be merry while at the same time showing some pride in their heritage. Are you going to deny me Saint Patrick's Day even though he wasn't Irish and didn't chase snakes out of Ireland?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Next it will be a Suffolk County holiday.....


----------



## Bluestar (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

So again... Go ahead KKK, celebrate -- it's ok. What about the principle behind it? Instead of letting everything be "OK", educate yourself to have a stronger opinion. Kwanzaa is a joke, along with everything it stands for. If more people were educated on the matter, including those who "celebrate" it, no one in their right mind would have anything to do with it. So just because people celebrate this joke does it make it right. By the way, I'm done with this subject, have a nice Kwanzaa.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

:tellme: >>>>>>>>:wacko: Relax.....not as serious a thread as you made it out to be.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Oh brother... I swear some of you are not happy unless you bicker about nonsense.

Who gives a flying rats ass? If you celebrate Kwanza well then good for you. If you don't then you don't, end of story.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

mack swore ...he said ass


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*



Buford T said:


> Next it will be a Suffolk County holiday.....


Hhhmmmm...I never thought of that possibility....well if they're gonna make it another paid holiday then I say Kwanzaa kicks ass! :mrgreen:

Where do I get my dashiki????


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Kwanzaa is worth 23 points in scrabble.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*



BrickCop said:


> Where do I get my dashiki????


You can catch that in alot of places, the problem is getting a cure for it once you contract it


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

http://www.blackwebportal.com/wire_images/KwanzaaStamp.jpg


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*



94c said:


> Kwanzaa is worth 23 points in scrabble.


:L: :yes:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

I think 1/2 of you need anxiety medicine.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

_Next it will be a Suffolk County holiday........._

but only if they move it to August , it's the only month left without a holiday !


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Sometimes the first EID comes in August


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Eid ?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

http://www.islamicity.com/ramadan/images/eid_stamp.jpg


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

ah yes ! the US Postal Service gets politically correct  
</IMG>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*



Inspector said:


> http://www.islamicity.com/ramadan/images/eid_stamp.jpg


Hmmmm, I think the Post Office made a little mistake there.
It says EID on the stamp; should it not instead be IED???


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Wasn't this a holiday started by NAMBLA?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Happy Kwanzaa!!*

Aunt Ann has the background on this "holiday"...the column is six years old but gets a redux about this time of year.

www.anncoulter.com


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_25303,00.html?rsrc=search


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

Ohhhhh....there is something totally not PC I want to say....but it's soooooooooo not right.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

I am all for a good cake, but way to F up a perfectly good angel food cake. The top looks like someone put their science experiment down for a second, and forgot about it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

I've never met a Kwanzanian that I know of, but I suppose they are entitled to their own cake..


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

one of my good friends is actually from Africa, and says Kwanza is a complete BS made up holiday. the cake doesn't even look good, seriously angel food cake alone is great


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

Corn Nuts and popcorn? WTF? Totally made up holiday from the 60s.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

:uc:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

apple pie filling, corn nuts, pumpkin seeds, popcorn and angel cake all mixed in together?:uc:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

It's not chocolate cake???


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

It goes a little deeper than that NE07.
Look up the name Ron Everett and read into his past and you'll get an idea of how fraudulently derived this holiday really is. It's more anti-white and anti-Jew than pro-African.
Not from the celebratory aspect enjoyed by modern day blacks, but from its derivation.
I doubt most black practitioners are anti-white, my guess is they simply haven't looked into the genesis of why the holiday was invented.
If your interested in learning his mindset, read this: http://www.piratepundit.com/quotablekarenga.pdf
And if you want to know how savage this a-hole is, read what he was convicted of doing to: Deborah Jones and Gail Davis.
You'll have little appreciation of anything this dirtbag developed.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*



KozmoKramer said:


> It goes a little deeper than that NE07.
> Look up the name Ron Everett and read into his past and you'll get an idea of how fraudulently derived this holiday really is. It's more anti-white and anti-Jew than pro-African.
> Not from the celebratory aspect enjoyed by modern day blacks, but from its derivation.
> I doubt most black practitioners are anti-white, my guess is they simply haven't looked into the genesis of why the holiday was invented.
> ...


Excellent point, Koz!!! In today's society, people are so quick to jump on a bandwagon, especially in the name of so-called diversity, that they fail to learn anything about the person(s) driving said bandwagon. Thanks for sharing the background!


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

if thats all true about this guy, how is this holiday still around? i dont know it seems like people need to do research on this holiday and get the word out about what its about and who created it, in other words i agree with kozmo haha


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

Looks sort of nasty


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

Interesting Koz...it all boils down to a bs holiday by a bs nut whacker...with bad, bad cake.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*



KozmoKramer said:


> It goes a little deeper than that NE07.
> Look up the name Ron Everett and read into his past and you'll get an idea of how fraudulently derived this holiday really is. It's more anti-white and anti-Jew than pro-African.
> Not from the celebratory aspect enjoyed by modern day blacks, but from its derivation.
> I doubt most black practitioners are anti-white, my guess is they simply haven't looked into the genesis of why the holiday was invented.
> ...


You need to stop being a racist and celebrate this holiday of diversity. Just because it was founded in the belief that Christmas was a lilly white holiday, which blacks should denounce, doesn't make a difference. White boys are the devil and until you accept that fact, you are a cracker muthaf*ckeran racist.

Now go have a slice of kwanza cake and redeem your wicked self.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

have a slice of kwanza cake and pray on the porcelain throne 10 minutes later.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*



JLT770 said:


> one of my good friends is actually from Africa, and says Kwanza is a complete BS made up holiday. the cake doesn't even look good, seriously angel food cake alone is great


 Being African myself, I share your friends sentiments. It's one of the dumbest holidays man has ever conceived of. As far as the founder is concerned, I nominate him for the "nut job of the century" award.


KozmoKramer said:


> I've never met a Kwanzanian that I know of, but I suppose they are entitled to their own cake..


 The definition of a Kwanzanian : people who seriously need a life....or other hobbies to indulge in.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

Ohhhh, Koz, you evil one, you!!! Ye hath piqued my curiosity (and ADHD), inciting my insatiable thirst for knowledge...

Sooooo, I've been reading up on the man Karenga. He's actually still teaching on the left coast (go figure) at Cal State - Long Beach. Lots of interesting articles written by him, including this one relating to Obama: 
http://www.us-organization.org/position/documents/TheRacialReliabilityofObama.pdf

It is clear that to folks like Karenga, it is not about seeking equality so much as superiority as a way of righting the wrongs of the past.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

Where I grew up in Nevada we had Kwanza cakes al over our pastures...never realized how important they were when I stepped in one.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22074&highlight=Kwanza


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*

I had a feeling this topic was covered before Har.
Well, its good to see I'm consistent in my editorial stance...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Kwanza Cake?!?! WTF*



KozmoKramer said:


> I had a feeling this topic was covered before Har.
> Well, its good to see I'm consistent in my editorial stance...


Since Kwanza happens every year, we should have a thread making fun of it every year.


----------

